# Recessed clip



## johncrane (Jan 16, 2009)

Lee here are the photos  and how l done my recessed clip.
1] place primer end into hole then knock out primer using a small round file.
2] drill a 4mm hole all the way thru primer hole, then drill another hole 13/64 don't go all the way thru this time leave a bit of brass there to hold the threaded stud the 3rd photo shows this small lip that holds the threaded stud
4th photo parts l used, a cap mandrel from csusa,a Americana end cap & nut a gun clip. 5th photo shows cap size.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 16, 2009)

some more photos


----------



## johncrane (Jan 16, 2009)

Next just notch out case to take the pen clip, the clip also needs too be filed to fit, then fit nut into the bush, then glue bush into bullet case. also l hope this all helps .Here are 2 photos of the pen with the custom clip the kit is a Patriot from CSUSA  the blank is water buffalo with no 'cracking yet' the bullet is 44 Mag,also if you want to remove the  44 mag primer using a press block drill a 1/2inch hole and a 9/32 hole into a piece of wood l didn't show the 44 mag press block in the first photo and also the 1/2 inch it is a tight fit.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 16, 2009)

John,

That's a nice technique.  I myself prefer to do a hidden clip.

Regards.
Eric


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome, Thanks for adding those photos!  Not a bad idea to use the top of the cap and a stepped hole...

It gave me a couple of ideas indeed!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 17, 2009)

Very well done...darn if I wasn't just doing this exact same thing this morning..only not to a bullet.  Last cartridge I did, I managed to ream out the hole in the clip, cut the cartridge right immediately below the indentation up by the firing pin then slip the clip around that and put the casing back together.


----------



## WoodWrite (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice tutorial! I was looking at something similar and I was thinking "maybe a tap & die thinge..."

I love it when pen makers come up with an idea, work it out, and then share it here so everyone can learn. Thank you.


----------



## KenV (Jan 18, 2009)

Good techniquer --  Now Doc will be after you to put that most excellent assembly into a tutorial for the Library.   That will be an especially nice touch when combined with Don Ward's approach to a split rifle case.   Thanks for sharing the details and shortening the prototype process for the rest of us.  

CUSA also sells the little screw threaded studs (I have a little baggie of them hidding here somewhere) as a separate item if you do not want to turn down a cap.   I think they are steel instead of brass, and that may have the advantage of better matching the thin metal cap of a primer.   

Thanks again


----------



## johncrane (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you guys this pen was an experiment,and it probably will stay in my growing collection which we all have, anyway Lee had seen my pen and ask me how l done it, that's it, lam sure Lee will come up with something better,  Ken the brass cap turned very easy using a parting tool, l  used the cap and nut which l had on hand at the time of need, the European cap has the same thread too, l was also thinking about the weight and l didn't want too make it top heavy as these bullet pens are already heavy,and yes  you could also thread the cap studs from CSUSA into aluminium stock, maybe  silver  would be ok then just turn it down to fit the primer hole.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 20, 2009)

The buffalo horn has '"cracked'"  it has been hot here and l think it was my fault l left it out on the work bench.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 21, 2009)

Heck John.... I don't have to anymore!   PSI saved the day and they now sell a pen kit that "looks like" a bullet pen..  LOL


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes LEE! that's good mate,will save a lot of time, when they first came out l was thinking about making a order just to see what there like, anyway let me  know what you think of them.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great information, nice work.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you use to part your brass?


----------



## johnelbar (Feb 21, 2009)

my first post - i'm sure I  will do it right. Anyhow, in reading your instructions I was  that you mentioned how you cut the pleased the shell case - that was good. then you allowed that the water buffalo had cracked - I have been mixing that in with some of the cartridge pens. I wonder what makes it crack. I have built a lot of moose antler pens and have experienced some cracking. I got so whern I inserted the nibs and whatever that I would relieve the inside of the pen brass so there was not much pressure onthe nib and I depended mostly on ca gleu to hold it in place. I thought it was an improvement. Don't know as the age of the antler was a factor - I don't know about dryness. Any feelings?


----------



## Ligget (Mar 2, 2009)

Fantastic tutorial John, thanks for sharing!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 19, 2009)

Jbmauser! John! this thread and photos might help and l do file the clip to fit inside the shell.


----------

